# Community > Resource Library >  Lee Reloading manual first edition available for download

## hunter308

Found a link to this while browsing the other forum as a guest so thought I would share it here just click PDF on the left of the screen let it download then save it to your hard drive.
https://archive.org/details/Modern_R...by_Richard_Lee

----------

